

Toward a better programming - AndreyKarpov
http://www.lighttable.com/2014/03/27/toward-a-better-programming/

======
tragic
Has already been posted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7488554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7488554)

~~~
NAFV_P
I don't often say this but, lol.

You beat me to it by about 60 seconds.

------
NAFV_P
I'm getting deja vu.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7488554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7488554)

